# Candy Crush Level übertragen(aber ohne Facebook)



## kantare (19. April 2015)

*Candy Crush Level übertragen(aber ohne Facebook)*

Muss mein Android-Handy (Samsung S2) reseten und meinen Fortschritt bzw. Level übertragen. 
Weiss jemand in welchem Verzeichnis diese Datei/-name auf dem Handy abgespeichert ist ?

Ich hab kein Facebook und möchte mich dort auch nicht anmelden.


----------



## PcJuenger (19. April 2015)

Glaube weniger, dass der Fortschritt wirklich in einer für dich erreichbaren Datei gespeichert wird, wäre mMn unüblich. Einfacher wäre es mMn, wenn die jeweiligen Werte einfach per "SharedPreferences" gespeichert werden und die sind in der Regel nicht übertragbar. Zumal das Spiel ja extra deshalb an FB gebunden ist, damit man die Werte übertragen kann. 
Edit: Wenn du dich ein wenig mit Debuggen auskennst, könnte dich das interessieren [Anleitung] Komplett-Backup ohne Root durchführen per adb (ab Android 4.x) - Android-Hilfe.de Damit lässt sich (nach grobem Überfliegen) scheinbar auch ohne Rootzugriff das Handy sichern.
Edit2: Wie dem Beitrag zu entnehmen ist, lässt sich das Ganze durch die verschiedenen aufgeführten Programme scheinbar auch für weniger versierte Nutzer erleichtern, da die Befehle nicht mehr per Hand eingegeben werden müssen.


----------

